
ES6 on AWS Lambda - robinricard
http://www.rricard.me/es6/aws/lambda/nodejs/2015/11/29/es6-on-aws-lambda.html
======
rationalthug
Depending on your use case, you can also use ES6 features on AWS Lambda by
embedding another node version in your zip package. You then use the lambda
supported version of node to launch/bootstrap your chosen version when the
lambda function is activated. Of course, Webpack still supports more ES6
features than node at the moment, but the gap is rapidly shrinking.

